# Few Finished Builds (Spirit Box + others)



## aSongofPissandFarts (Feb 20, 2020)

I had finished these build a while back (many months ago), but I just now managed to get the motivation to engrave some face plates. These are all from same curly maple board.

1) PedalPCB spirit box








						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




2) Aion Vector (Mad Professor Deep Blue Delay)








						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




3) Aion Aurora (Ross / Dyna Compressor)








						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jaewon Chung
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 20, 2020)

Those look great on the inside and out!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 20, 2020)

Fantastic!

Also your username


----------



## cooder (Feb 20, 2020)

Excellent! Those faceplate looks fab, I assume laser engraved?


----------



## aSongofPissandFarts (Feb 20, 2020)

cooder said:


> Excellent! Those faceplate looks fab, I assume laser engraved?


Yes. I am fortunate enough to have access to couple of laser cutters.


----------



## Barry (Feb 20, 2020)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 23, 2020)

aSongofPissandFarts said:


> Yes. I am fortunate enough to have access to couple of laser cutters.



Those faceplates look fantastic...awesome builds !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice work!  Those faceplates are too beautiful to step on.


----------



## dawson (Feb 27, 2020)

Super impressive look- I really like your graphic on the spirit box


----------

